# Are teabaggers the same group of people known as Woodstock baby-boomers in the 1960s?



## Stainmaster (Apr 25, 2010)

This rudderless group known as Teabaggers appear to be a group of over-weight seniors who may have once been "baby-boomers."  This presents an interesting question to ask the generation that is so well associated with Woodstock.  Cut Government spending, but don't cut my programs?  What is going on here?  Is this payback time?  This is ridiculous, are teabaggers, baby-boomers?

Teabagger
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Further information: Tea Party movement and Tea Party protests

....Tea Party protests were formed to critique United States government tax and spending policies. The term refers to those who originally participated in an email campaign titled "Mailing Tea Bags to Washington, DC" which the New American Tea Party blog disavowed. The tactic was and continues to be advocated, though sometimes for tea bag labels only, on multiple "tea party" websites.

The verb to "tea bag", hence "tea bagger", to describe these protesters has been used by several pundits and journalists after it appeared self-referentially on signs at Tea Party rallies, distributed by "FReeRepublic.Com". Anderson Cooper apologized for using the term. Ridiculing the movement has produced death threats.

The term's growth in the political arena earned attention by the Oxford American Dictionary, and the word "teabagger" achieved finalist status for the OAD Word of the Year...


----------



## Sherry (Apr 25, 2010)

"Loosers"


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 25, 2010)

Who are teabaggers?


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 25, 2010)

*Are teabaggers the same group of people known as Woodstock baby-boomers in the 1960s?* 

No. The Woodstock kids are now college professors.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Apr 25, 2010)

Stainmaster said:


> This rudderless group known as Teabaggers appear to be a group of over-weight seniors who may have once been "baby-boomers."  This presents an interesting question to ask the generation that is so well associated with Woodstock.  Cut Government spending, but don't cut my programs?  What is going on here?  Is this payback time?  This is ridiculous, are teabaggers, baby-boomers?



This is bad.  You are giving the Woodstock baby-boomers a bad name.


----------



## Stainmaster (Apr 25, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Who are teabaggers?



Teabagger
From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
Further information: Tea Party movement and Tea Party protests

....Tea Party protests were formed to critique United States government tax and spending policies. The term refers to those who originally participated in an email campaign titled "Mailing Tea Bags to Washington, DC" which the New American Tea Party blog disavowed. The tactic was and continues to be advocated, though sometimes for tea bag labels only, on multiple "tea party" websites.

The verb to "tea bag", hence "tea bagger", to describe these protesters has been used by several pundits and journalists after it appeared self-referentially on signs at Tea Party rallies, distributed by "FReeRepublic.Com". Anderson Cooper apologized for using the term. Ridiculing the movement has produced death threats.

The term's growth in the political arena earned attention by the Oxford American Dictionary, and the word "teabagger" achieved finalist status for the OAD Word of the Year...


----------



## Granny (Apr 25, 2010)

The majority of the Woodstock baby boomers gave themselves a bad name.


----------



## VaYank5150 (Apr 25, 2010)

Granny said:


> The majority of the Woodstock baby boomers gave themselves a bad name.



Really?  By doing what, exactly?


----------



## Stainmaster (Apr 25, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > This rudderless group known as Teabaggers appear to be a group of over-weight seniors who may have once been "baby-boomers."  This presents an interesting question to ask the generation that is so well associated with Woodstock.  Cut Government spending, but don't cut my programs?  What is going on here?  Is this payback time?  This is ridiculous, are teabaggers, baby-boomers?
> ...



Now come on.  This thread does seem ridiculous at first consideration.  We were laughing at our baby-boomer grandpop when the idea for the thread came up.  We can not ignore the fact that the demographics for baby-boomers and teabaggers are quite similar.  According to this link babyboomers were born between 1946 and 1964 making the youngest baby boomers age 45.  *It is kind of funny when you think about it, please share your thoughts?*

What is the Baby Boomer Age?


----------



## NYcarbineer (Apr 25, 2010)

Teabaggers are the Me Generation of the 80's.


----------



## Granny (Apr 25, 2010)

VaYank5150 said:


> Stainmaster said:
> 
> 
> > This rudderless group known as Teabaggers appear to be a group of over-weight seniors who may have once been "baby-boomers."  This presents an interesting question to ask the generation that is so well associated with Woodstock.  Cut Government spending, but don't cut my programs?  What is going on here?  Is this payback time?  This is ridiculous, are teabaggers, baby-boomers?
> ...



The majority of the Woodstock baby-boomers gave themselves a bad name.  Funny how all the free love, love-ins, sit-ins, drugs, protests, etc. for that group of people, most of whom have become today's Dems and Leftists were OK ... but any activities by the "Tea Baggers" is a national disgrace.  Go figure.


----------



## del (Apr 25, 2010)

Granny said:


> VaYank5150 said:
> 
> 
> > Stainmaster said:
> ...



lighten up, francis


----------



## Granny (Apr 25, 2010)

del said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > VaYank5150 said:
> ...



Oh, I do lighten up, baby!  You'll learn to love me!


----------



## jillian (Apr 25, 2010)

Granny said:


> The majority of the Woodstock baby-boomers gave themselves a bad name.  Funny how all the free love, love-ins, sit-ins, drugs, protests, etc. for that group of people, most of whom have become today's Dems and Leftists were OK ... but any activities by the "Tea Baggers" is a national disgrace.  Go figure.



oh no... damn hippies with all that free love and stuff!

and if you knew anything, you'd know it's hardly likely that they turned into 'dems and leftists' (as if you know what those things are).


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of the Woodstock baby-boomers gave themselves a bad name. Funny how all the free love, love-ins, sit-ins, drugs, protests, etc. for that group of people, most of whom have become today's Dems and Leftists were OK ... but any activities by the "Tea Baggers" is a national disgrace. Go figure.
> ...


 
They were already lefties.


----------



## del (Apr 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> Granny said:
> 
> 
> > The majority of the Woodstock baby-boomers gave themselves a bad name.  Funny how all the free love, love-ins, sit-ins, drugs, protests, etc. for that group of people, most of whom have become today's Dems and Leftists were OK ... but any activities by the "Tea Baggers" is a national disgrace.  Go figure.
> ...



far out


----------



## LuckyDan (Apr 25, 2010)

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > Granny said:
> ...


 
and not a little groovy.


----------



## del (Apr 25, 2010)

LuckyDan said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



.


*Billy*: [while smoking a Joint] Oh wow! What? Who's that man? What the hell was that, man?

*Captain America*: Huh?

*Billy*: [nervous] No, man, like hey, man. Wow. I was watching this object man, li-like the satellite that we saw the other night, right? And, like, it was going right across the sky, man, and then... I mean it just suddenly, uh, it just changed direction and went whizzin right off, man. It flashed...

*Captain America*: [interrupting him] You're stoned out of your mind, man.


----------



## Diuretic (Apr 25, 2010)

Sherry said:


> "Loosers"



There's a split in the movement!  The Loose Tea-ers have split from the Teabags.  They're in hot water now!  Things have really gone to pot!


----------



## Stainmaster (Apr 25, 2010)

NYcarbineer said:


> Teabaggers are the Me Generation of the 80's.



Now this is the kind of thing we like to hear in our household it puts Grandpop at ease, and he might back off on me for making a thread out of this.
This link in a ties the right-wing of the Republican Party into teabaggers.  Remember both Bill Clinton and George Bush are from that Baby-boomer generation.

I guess the next logical question is combining Teabaggers, and conservative Republicans how many were at Woodstock?  We need to kill this thread, and I wrote it!

DownWithTyranny!: Between Demographics, Teabaggers, Corruption And Blue Dogs Is Pete Sessions Dead Meat?


----------



## jillian (Apr 25, 2010)

del said:


> LuckyDan said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



like wow, man.


----------



## del (Apr 25, 2010)

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > LuckyDan said:
> ...



we're doing our own thing in our own time, man.


----------



## Douger (Apr 25, 2010)

The best daze ever.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k2pXxHW1DHs]YouTube - "Cheech and Chong" Original.Trailer[1978][/ame]


----------



## Stainmaster (Apr 25, 2010)

Good idea, I found one too.  Our Grandpop was not at Woodstock, but seeing this may quiet him down.  Teabaggers should not have been tied to Babyboomer Woodstock.  Sorry.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYKY2lpxMg8"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eYKY2lpxMg8[/ame]


----------



## Soggy in NOLA (Apr 25, 2010)

Oh the "teapartiers"

So... you favor trillion $$ deficits and ever increasing taxaxtion?  Or are you a fifty percenter paying no income taxes?


----------



## Stainmaster (Apr 25, 2010)

Soggy in NOLA said:


> Oh the "teapartiers"
> 
> So... you favor trillion $$ deficits and ever increasing taxaxtion?  Or are you a fifty percenter paying no income taxes?



I do not like Government waste, but overall, I think the taxes I pay for the services I get are reasonable.


----------



## jillian (Apr 25, 2010)

del said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > del said:
> ...



right on. turn on, tune in, drop out. fight the power.

(did i miss anything?)


----------



## Stainmaster (Apr 27, 2010)

jillian said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...



So, much for this little trip down Woodstock stoners avenue.  Clearly the Teabaggers are a cross street without a stop sign.


----------

